# Memory Lane day 2



## detroitbike

Thursday pix


----------



## bicycle larry

starting to fill up good , thanks for pics


----------



## 1motime

Room for more


----------



## BMXNETTIE

Anyone there with vintage BMX bikes/parts?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Here you go; many more new vendors today!  It rained all night but is to clear up today.   Just a normal Memory Lane.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

More:


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Dream bike:


----------



## cyclingday

Sweaty looking Colson Commander.
Suspension frame Merkel?
Nothing short of fabulous!


----------



## detroitbike

More


----------



## detroitbike

Pete unloading


----------



## detroitbike

#2


----------



## John G04

detroitbike said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 1288799
> 
> View attachment 1288800
> 
> View attachment 1288801
> 
> View attachment 1288802
> 
> View attachment 1288803




Wow!! How much was the cmodel?


----------



## detroitbike

...


----------



## detroitbike

Suns out


----------



## New Mexico Brant

And more:


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Extras:


----------



## 1motime

Are things selling?


----------



## stoney

@Balloonatic , post #5  I don't know if you found your Spaceliner yet but there looks to be a nice one.


----------



## Oldbikes

Too funny, I used to own that Hiawatha Arrow, picked it up at MLC 16 years ago! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbustapeck

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 1288916



What is this? I'm super intrigued by whatever it is between the seat tube and rear fender.


----------



## fordmike65

cbustapeck said:


> What is this? I'm super intrigued by whatever it is between the seat tube and rear fender.



1937 Ladies Colson Vogue. That compartment holds the batteries that power the Delta Hornlite.


----------



## cbustapeck

fordmike65 said:


> 1937 Ladies Colson Vogue. That compartment holds the batteries that power the Delta Hornlite.



That is exceedingly complicated and wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## Phattiremike

Thank for the post and pictures, keep them coming.

Mike


----------



## Oldnut

New Mexico Brant said:


> Dream bike:
> 
> View attachment 1288777
> 
> View attachment 1288778
> 
> View attachment 1288779
> 
> View attachment 1288780
> 
> View attachment 1288781



A great show is going on right now


----------



## bentwoody66

New Mexico Brant said:


> Dream bike:
> 
> View attachment 1288777
> 
> View attachment 1288778
> 
> View attachment 1288779
> 
> View attachment 1288780
> 
> View attachment 1288781



So that Merkel is in your van right?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1817cent

Very nice pictures and the venue looks to be a good one.  Several interesting bikes!


----------



## cyclingday

That full suspension Iver Johnson is spectacular!
Full figured beauty.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*If the Colson commander is not a presale -- I'd be interested in that beauty -- If a caber knows the owner -- send them my way -- THX *


----------



## slick

How much was the wagon? Anyone know the owner?


----------



## fordmike65

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *If the Colson commander is not a presale -- I'd be interested in that beauty -- If a caber knows the owner -- send them my way -- THX *



Where you been...??








						Memorylane Colson Commander | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Bringing To Show would like to trade for Original Harley Davidson Bicycle    Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*Well @fordmike65 .. I've been there .. but I don't have a Harley bicycle to trade .. maybe is back to good ol hard earned CASH at this point .. so I had to ask
*


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Anybody Know how much That Colson Vogue sold for ?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

cbustapeck said:


> What is this? I'm super intrigued by whatever it is between the seat tube and rear fender.



1937 Colson Vogue


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

fordmike65 said:


> 1937 Ladies Colson Vogue. That compartment holds the batteries that power the Delta Hornlite.



If I recall that battery holder takes 6 d cells!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings

Wow...what an event !


----------



## T.J. Higgins

New Mexico Brant said:


> More:
> 
> View attachment 1288767
> 
> View attachment 1288768
> 
> View attachment 1288769
> 
> View attachment 1288770
> 
> View attachment 1288771
> 
> View attachment 1288772
> 
> View attachment 1288773
> 
> View attachment 1288774
> 
> View attachment 1288776



Nice bike. I found that one many moons ago, in the wild.  It's been in the Batavia black hole for awhile. Hope it does NOT get restored, Only original once.


----------



## Krakatoa

Here's another picture of the sweaty commander...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Wow...the Colsons alone!


----------



## 1motime

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 1289228



Back to reality............


----------



## Maskadeo

Creepy Bear drank all my beer again during the debate! Damn that bear!


----------



## Freqman1

detroitbike said:


> #2
> 
> View attachment 1288824



Good to see Pete has Buddy supervising the effort! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

bentwoody66 said:


> So that Merkel is in your van right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Pretty sure that Flying Merkel and little Indian will be going west just not to New Mexico! Looks like a great turn out. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> More:
> 
> View attachment 1288767
> 
> View attachment 1288768
> 
> View attachment 1288769
> 
> View attachment 1288770
> 
> View attachment 1288771
> 
> View attachment 1288772
> 
> View attachment 1288773
> 
> View attachment 1288774
> 
> View attachment 1288776



I expect to see some glamour shots of that girls Super Streamline when you get it home! V/r Shawn


----------



## onecatahula

Freqman1 said:


> Good to see Pete has Buddy supervising the effort! V/r Shawn



He was doin great ‘till he got distracted by his girlfriend, Pearl. 






The ladies; always a fine distraction, but ya gotta keep your eye on the ball !!


----------



## robert bell

Anyone at show could be willing to hook me up on the morrow cabinet? Stuck in idaho, would love to buy!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

Maskadeo said:


> Creepy Bear drank all my beer again during the debate! Damn that bear!



Have him buy the next round!! What is his middle name? YOGI!!! Damn Bear.


----------



## 1motime

Sorry this was a surprise.  It's been happening for ever.


----------



## Kombicol

Anyone see what they wanted for the iver spring frame?


----------



## cyclingday

1motime said:


> Sorry this was a surprise.  It's been happening for ever.



Yep!
That’s for sure.


----------



## sm2501

Freqman1 said:


> Pretty sure that Flying Merkel and little Indian will be going west just not to New Mexico! Looks like a great turn out. V/r Shawn



Solid guess!


----------



## Oldnut

One of the best shows in years the quality of the bikes and parts were killer


----------



## cyclingday

I realize that my earlier rant was inappropriate.
My apologies to anyone who may have been offended.
Long live our healthy appetite for classic and antique bicycles!


----------

